# Heat Mat Advice for my Tarantulas



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Peeps,

I have a Chile Rose and a Cobalt Blue, both have heat mats on a timer 1 hour on 1 hour off during daylight hours, this seems to keep them at a steady 23c.

Currently the mats are underneath the terrariums but some information I have read says that Tarantulas don't like heat coming from beneath them, and the mat should be mounted, stuck to the rear wall of the terrarium !?!?!?

Does anyone have any views, opinions or experience they'd like to share on this subject

TIA,

Si' / Charles Tuna


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Charles_Tuna said:


> Hi Peeps,
> 
> I have a Chile Rose and a Cobalt Blue, both have heat mats on a timer 1 hour on 1 hour off during daylight hours, this seems to keep them at a steady 23c.
> 
> ...


c rose can happily live at living room temp, all mine have for years....i would never use a heat mat..never kept the other


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

the reason they say no heat from below is, T's just like scorpions may burrow if it gets too warm, obviously not a good idea to burrow if the heat is coming from down there lmao
its better to mount the heat mat on the side, or i have an old viv that has a heat mat and a thermostat on it to keep the viv at the right temps and a few Ts are in there own enclosures inside the viv


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

ive keep them underneath and havent yet come across any reasons not to. but i know what you mean, tarantulas burrow to escape unwanted heats in which case (with a heatmat beneath them) it just makes them hotter


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

cooljules said:


> c rose can happily live at living room temp, all mine have for years....i would never use a heat mat..never kept the other


so i could just go buy a chile rose now n stick it in a tank with soil n water n it would be fine????!?!?

i really want a tarantula but my sis is scared of em, doosh. 

little does she know i just put one of the snakes in her room muahahaha

in a tank of course


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> so i could just go buy a chile rose now n stick it in a tank with soil n water n it would be fine????!?!?
> 
> i really want a tarantula but my sis is scared of em, doosh.
> 
> ...


so long as your house isnt like a fridge like mine, i'd be ok doing it in summer but come winter my spids would not be happy.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> so i could just go buy a chile rose now n stick it in a tank with soil n water n it would be fine????!?!?
> 
> i really want a tarantula but my sis is scared of em, doosh.
> 
> ...


yeah living/ bedroom..out of draughts etc fine. and dont forget, wild nighttime drops a lot too.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> so long as your house isnt like a fridge like mine, i'd be ok doing it in summer but come winter my spids would not be happy.


had mine for years in the living room, ok its warmer than joe publics living room but even in winter there fine...never heated any of mine


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

one option if you have a realy cold house is to use an airing cupboard ( cupboard where boiler is ) warm dry and dark lol


----------



## Charles_Tuna (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies so far,

Reason I am using heat mat is because I have storage heaters in my flat, and living on my own so need for heat during the day and try not to turn them on until really needed
ie late October time.. hence heat mats for my T's


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

Wot kina temps are these rooms?id like to take my heat mat away from my chile rose but im afraid incase its too cold, my rooms around 20C durin the day (maybe dipping a bit) and then about 24C from say 7pm on....

i used to put the heat mat underneath (but not directly below T's burrow) and this kept the temp just around 21-22C, then i was advised to stick it on the side of the tank, now my T hugs that side and hardly ever strays more than a few cm from it!!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah, might go and buy a tarantula tomoz then!! mint, can i keep it in one of those plastic tanks that kids use for fish or thant peeps use for hatchling snakes???


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah you can 
ppl use lots of different things cricket keepers, faunariums, vivs, fish tanks, tuppaware, deli cups for sling etc etc lol


----------

